# Ready.....



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

1- Reels cleaned and lubed
2- Reels relined
3- King rigs made
4- Drum rigs made
5- Release clips made
6- Spare line
7- Spare leader wire
8- Spare hooks
9- New cast net
10- New TLD 25 in transit from BPS

I ready for some fishing !


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

WHAT!!? No 30 pack on ice ,in cooler,in back of truck!!??someone definitly does not have his priorities right:beer:


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Reel:fishing: beer does'nt come in thirty packs :beer::beer: Sorry  celabrating at the moment....................

But yea Topsail, know what you mean............................


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Put them all to good use my freind...


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Dont worry DD I plan too, just as soon as the weathers right, having to settle on flatheads outta the river right now


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I will be on topsail march 10th for a week. Hope to spend a lot of time on the beach. Might run into each other


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Always a possibilty Don


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I just ordered a bunch of anchors for this upcomping season! Hope it will be a good one...:fishing:


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

In the process of making up a bunch of anchors now
I hope its a good season


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I've got the itch too, just got to Topsail. I'll be hunting for some reds these next two sunny days.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hope you find them, are you going to fish the inlet ( New River) any? A friend of mine who lives in Sneads Ferry sent me some pics of the beach project, looked about the same at my rental but the rest of the beach towards and including the Reef looked huge like it did back years ago, hope it works, and good luck. I would enjoy some surf fishing too, got another dumping of snow again last night, had enough.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I know the beach work will effect the sand fleas for a while ,but hope there will be a few holes left fron last year.If not ,just will have to find new ones.N T F, hope you find some reds,I will be down around the 10th of march doing a little looking myself.Might run into you again if you are around then.Poppop1, did Dale say anything about seeing anything looking fishable on the northend?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

No he didn't say, don't think he feeling 100% yet. He and I had more luck fishing the inlet or New River for flounder in the past. There is usually a trough around ''my'' lol, pole but last year it didn't produce much, but I did do fairly well in the inlet with flounder and small under slot reds which was uncommon. I love that place, hope in the future I can spend more time there, perhaps we will meet sometime, keep us posted on your upcoming trip...Craig.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I will do that, maybe get Dale out on the beach or out for a beer at the least.I know all about the about the snowthing, we are getting some today.take care.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Craig, I was just up around the house there didn't get down to look for potential fishing spots as you well know how quick that changes around there with just a little swell and wind... but with all the filling they did, I'd not get my hopes up for anything big... Don, didn't check out by your place, but from what I saw they didn't fill down there but you'll get drift... I will get down to check out your place and let you know what it looks like...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Dale, now you have 2 of us you are scouting for, you need some PAYING customers, could be a good job! Take care...Craig.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey I want to get in on that paying part. Craig you've got a couple of holes around your pole... There were some birds working this evening, but just out of range. 

Before that I waded for a few hours in the marshes looking for a red carrying a trout rod and minnow trap, didn't have any luck with either. After that I went to another spot that has been productive in the past saw some mullet break the water, but nothing on my hook. 

Probably heading to the south end tomorrow to see what's happening down there. Anybody got any recent reports?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey dale. Thank you. From what i have heard they filled to just south of my place. I will be down around the 10th to open up the house for the year. Mostly to do some fishing. I will call you when i get down


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry topsailbum. We took over your thread.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Elliot for the report, at least you had the salt air and not the salt on my roads, don't have a beer in your hand next time I see you so I can give you one, that's about my pay scale. Glad to hear '' my post '' is still out there, I thought maybe the beach project would take it out. Have a good time down there...Craig.


----------

